# follow-up to big blue gill thread



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

some big bluegills (







1 2 3) 

we thought this pond was out of balance because those 2 blue gills i caught last week were the only 2 i caught except for a bunch of small bass so we had it shocked this morning and sure enough it is bad out. with one trip around the edge we had over 30 bass mostly 12" or less with a few 14" and up to 18" and 7 bream the smallest being 11" and the largest being almost 13", no small to medium size bream. a ton of this years hatch of bass 1 to 2".


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice fish, but those are shellcrackers!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

looks like you need to start over and get a good bait fish supply going first then put the predators in


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

The last one looks to be the only shell cracker. Those suckers are huge!!!


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

differane between bluegill and shell crackers????


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shellcrackers have a spotted belly and a red tip on the gill flap. Gives them the nickname, 'redears'.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Bluegill


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

come on you guys of course them are shellcrackers (redear sunfish) large adult bluegills are almost purple like the one above look it up:thumbsup:


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Those fish look like they were on steroids! Nice!


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Top one looks like a hybrid. Bluegill, and shellcrackers often cross breed when in the same water. Fish sammich anyone?


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

What's in the water???? Those are HUGE!!!!


----------

